# "She's not a CHRISTIAN- AAAAAAA"



## ghettoblaster (Mar 31, 2002)

Did anyone see this Trading Spouses? I haven't seen a thread on it.

That woman was CRAAAZZY.

"It's dark-sided!!!"


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

She sure was. The whole family looked at her like she had finally lost it. Funny once the camera's were off she changed her tune.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't suppose she coulda just been playing up for the camera, do you?


----------



## phluffhead (Sep 14, 2004)

This woman was ridiculous, not to mention that Fox had been hyping that breakdown for months, and it ended up being the last 5 minutes of a two part episode. But back to Margret, she wanted nothing to do with the money till she found out that $20,000 was allocated to her so that she could get her gastric bypass surgery, then she accepted the money. Plus the fact that she wouldn't hear any other points of view other than her own, Jesus or nothing. I am glad though that the two older girls got money so taht they could get their own place away from psycho. I can't stand closed minded Jesus freaks, that believe that only the Christian religions are the ones that should be practiced. This is why we have a Constitution that includes freedom of religion. Have an open mind and accept more than one idea!!!!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone wish that they did a "2 weeks later" recap?

I also wish that they'd go back and get opinions on how she behaved once the show aired. This disgusting fat unGodly ***** says she was "Ambushed" by the 'dark arts psychic' and how her pseudo-husband was "forcing" her to do stuff. Horse-apples! I'm glad that the new-age mother was kind and loving. Shows how some people are so blinded by their religion that they become so diametrically opposed to what they are supposed to be.

I sincerely hope with all my heart that this fat disgusting freak of God dies a long drawn out painful death and then actually gets an audience with the Lord where He specifically casts her out of heaven into the darkest pits of hell.

"This was a test for me" and "I'm a spiritual warrior for God". Yeah - it was a test for you alright... one that you failed miserably. You were SUPPOSED to love the family you were sent to. Not vilify them.

Thanks for playin' but you've just proven that the "Christian Freaks" are a thousand times worse than the "New Age Freaks".

Burn in hell, Margaret...


----------



## jlmitnick (Jul 20, 2005)

That was pretty ridiculous. I'm guessing this was filmed before Hurricane Katrina. I wonder if the destruction of New Orleans (where she's from) did anything to shake her belief that she is a warrior of God.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

phluffhead said:


> I can't stand closed minded Jesus freaks, that believe that only the Christian religions are the ones that should be practiced. This is why we have a Constitution that includes freedom of religion. Have an open mind and accept more than one idea!!!!


What does the Constitution have to do with how individuals think and feel about religion? Pretty much nothing at all.

I do like the way you mention "open mind" and "acceptance," just after saying you "can't stand" a particular group that practices its religion. Pretty funny!

Reminds me of a good line -- "Intolerance will not be tolerated."


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

> Get the Hell out of my house, in Jesus' name.


 Classic

And it's "dorksided" tm TWOP

And on a plus side, I'm able now to rebuke all things I don't want to do.


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

This woman pissed me off to no end!

I hope she dies on the freakin' operating table while using all of her dork sided money to have the jesus fat pumped out of her.

And yes, I meant dork sided because that ****** couldn't speak correctly.


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Classic
> 
> And it's "dorksided" tm TWOP
> 
> And on a plus side, I'm able now to rebuke all things I don't want to do.


Lol, so you heard dork sided too?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Truly classic television... one for the ages!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Next weeks mom sure makes up for having to look at that pig the past 2 weeks.


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

For those who didn't see it, here's a small clip of it.

http://www.alldumb.com/item/17206/


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

She'd make a great Poster Child for the PTC !


----------



## phluffhead (Sep 14, 2004)

SR2 said:


> What does the Constitution have to do with how individuals think and feel about religion? Pretty much nothing at all.
> 
> I do like the way you mention "open mind" and "acceptance," just after saying you "can't stand" a particular group that practices its religion. Pretty funny!
> 
> Reminds me of a good line -- "Intolerance will not be tolerated."


The Constitution grants Americans the right to practice any religion they see fit, that being Christian or Astrology or Buddhism, etc. But this woman would not accept anything other than her beliefs, I truely believe that if this woman had her way all religions would be banished accept for hers.

What I "can't stand" is people that will not be open to even hearing another idea. The New Age husband would try to get her to just accept something new and she would brush it of as blasphomy and would stop him dead in his tracks by saying that she did not feel comfortable talking about it. And the husband being kind enough to back down every time just pissed me off. Its not that I can't stand a particular group that practices its religion its the fact that some people, including this woman, believe that their religion is the "right one" and will not be open to new ideas or a different perspective.

I really hope that this woman got her surgery before the hurricane hit just so that winds would be able to lift her and blow her out to sea where just before she drowned she was bitten by a shark, stung by jellyfish, and electricuted by electric eels.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

phluffhead said:


> The Constitution grants Americans the right to practice any religion they see fit, that being Christian or Astrology or Buddhism, etc. But this woman would not accept anything other than her beliefs, I truely believe that if this woman had her way all religions would be banished accept for hers.


Again, the Constitution has absolutely nothing to do with the issue. Is anyone getting arrested? Did the government pass a law on this TV show and infringes on any rights? I have no idea where this comes in.

I did not see the show so I don't know what the woman did, but again, I do know that your post is clearly a complaint that the woman is practicing her religion. Thus, you are doing exactly what you are complaining about.



> Its not that I can't stand a particular group that practices its religion its the fact that some people, including this woman, believe that their religion is the "right one" and will not be open to new ideas or a different perspective.


Basically, you just said that you can't stand certain groups because of their beliefs.

"Intolderance will not be tolerated!"

Beyond all that, the idea of being "open to all beliefs" is pretty illogical. I can "believe" that Sen. Hillary Clinton is a very large black man from Sweden. However, I'd rather try to learn the truth and go with that. Beliefs don't change the truth.


----------



## jlmitnick (Jul 20, 2005)

SR2, I think if you had seen the show you'd know what phluffhead was trying to say. This woman was absolutely insane. She forced the family that she was staying with to go to church. I wonder what would have happened if she were placed in a Jewish or atheist family. The constitution guarentees freedom of speech (and by extension, freedom of religion), however, if she had it her way, she would abolish that amendment and force everyone to be fanatical christians.

If not for the fact that she is a disgusting fat beast and can't even really move around that much without hyperventilating, she probably would become violent. She claimed to be a "warrior of God" and she was glad that she planted the seeds of christianity into the minds of the children in the other family.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Beliefs don't change the truth. 


and the truth is not based on beliefs.....yours ,mine or anyone elses


----------



## ghettoblaster (Mar 31, 2002)

SR2 said:


> Basically, you just said that you can't stand certain groups because of their beliefs.


If their beliefs are to belittle and condemn other people's beliefs, then yes, he can't stand them.

Reminds me of another quote, "If only closed minds came with closed mouths."


----------



## phluffhead (Sep 14, 2004)

jlmitnick said:


> SR2, I think if you had seen the show you'd know what phluffhead was trying to say. This woman was absolutely insane. She forced the family that she was staying with to go to church. I wonder what would have happened if she were placed in a Jewish or atheist family. The constitution guarentees freedom of speech (and by extension, freedom of religion), however, if she had it her way, she would abolish that amendment and force everyone to be fanatical christians.
> 
> If not for the fact that she is a disgusting fat beast and can't even really move around that much without hyperventilating, she probably would become violent. She claimed to be a "warrior of God" and she was glad that she planted the seeds of christianity into the minds of the children in the other family.


Thank you. I think all of us that saw this episode can at least agree that this woman was off her rocker.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

IN SANE.

absolute, hilarious insanity. take note, kids, this is how people start strapping bombs to their bodies and walking into hotels and flying airplanes into skyscrapers. what a miserable life she must lead.

no wonder christians are villified and shunned in the U.S. you have people like her having a religious spiritual breakdown on national television, and you have national television selectively choosing angry, hopped up on jesus juice christians to be villified.

it's a shame the only christian folk i run into are nice people. i would've slapped her and 


> punched her in the face 4 or 5 times


 after working my way through the canyons and valleys of her lovely lady lumps.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't usually watch this show but when i saw the preview about the woman melting down, and that she was a some xian fanatic, i knew this would be a good show for me. 

she was SO horrible. I really wanted someone to beat her in the face with a baseball bat and knock the rest of her teeth out. i couldn't beleive she was trying to manipulate those nice kids into being jesus-loving drones.

did anyone notice that she didn't hug her husband either of the 2 times he tried to hug her? what was up with that? 

did anyone else wonder what size that armor was she had to put on? probably only a non-existent being could whip up armor that big to strap on the creepy sow. i was WISHING she'd have a heartache before the episode was over, that would have been a perfect topper to her psychotic rant.

and xians wonder why regular people think they are insane?

M.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Trebor1 said:


> Beliefs don't change the truth.
> 
> and the truth is not based on beliefs.....yours ,mine or anyone elses


Gee, that is a gem of a response.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

ghettoblaster said:


> If their beliefs are to belittle and condemn other people's beliefs, then yes, he can't stand them.
> 
> Reminds me of another quote, "If only closed minds came with closed mouths."


Ok, so now we are down to not knowing the difference between the religious doctrine, on one hand, and the actions of a particular person, on the other hand.

Yeah... a much better argument there.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

myriadian said:



> i don't usually watch this show but when i saw the preview about the woman melting down, and that she was a some xian fanatic, i knew this would be a good show for me.
> 
> she was SO horrible. I really wanted someone to beat her in the face with a baseball bat and knock the rest of her teeth out. i couldn't beleive she was trying to manipulate those nice kids into being jesus-loving drones.
> 
> ...


now, now, let's be fair. she doesn't represent the majority, at all. she's clinically insane, for sure, but lumping all christians with this porked up mom is totally unfair to the rest of the christians who try really hard to help out people who need help, regardless of their creed, color or beliefs. churches, outreach groups, have proven themselves to be selfless and good especially during the recent disasters we've had throughout the year.

there will always be insane fanatics from religion, but if this is really the worst that a christian can do in this day and age, i'd rather have her than someone who will decapitate a person for discussing and criticizing their religion.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Did anyone notice that the other mom barely wanted to hug her husband either. She didn't hug him when she got home, then when she was asked for a hug she did it but her body language looked very uncomfortable.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Did anyone notice that the other mom barely wanted to hug her husband either. She didn't hug him when she got home, then when she was asked for a hug she did it but her body language looked very uncomfortable.


I think after talking to crazy lady, she was really upset with her husband because of all the stuff she said he did to her. Of course, we know that was BS.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Did anyone notice that the other mom barely wanted to hug her husband either. She didn't hug him when she got home, then when she was asked for a hug she did it but her body language looked very uncomfortable.


We noticed that too, made us wonder if it wasn't so much of a stretch for her to beleive her husband could be sort of a pushy jerk. We also thought maybe he is more of a good for nothing zero that is just coasting on her income and living in her house. None of the kids looked like they had the same parents, and none of them looked like really either of them. Maybe he is a 2nd, 3rd, 4th husband who brought one or more kids into he marriage and not really that well integrated with her or the other kids. She never seemed really soft towards him, never mentioned what he must have gone through or that he was a good man.

Something is funny there too. But I'd take that kind of funny over wacko/psycho funny anyday. We felt terrible for the little daughter, this is something she'll never forget, her Mom going absolutely bonkers and talking about the devil and scary stuff like that when you're so young. Get that little girl outta there Dad, I hope they had a long talk with her afterwards and helped her through it.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> We felt terrible for the little daughter, this is something she'll never forget, her *Mom* going absolutely bonkers and talking about the devil and scary stuff like that when you're so young.


Actually, her grandmother. She was the oldest daughter's kid.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

What I'd really like to know is how well does any of that dorksided stuff pay? Apparently quite well considering the size of the MA parent's home and it's location!


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

Holy crap if she goes to heaven, I want to go to the other place...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> None of the kids looked like they had the same parents, and none of them looked like really either of them. Maybe he is a 2nd, 3rd, 4th husband who brought one or more kids into he marriage and not really that well integrated with her or the other kids.
> 
> Get that little girl outta there Dad, I hope they had a long talk with her afterwards and helped her through it.


I think in the 1st episode it was explained that one of the boys was his and the other 2 where hers.

Funny how the Christian family had the daughter that had a kid out of wedlock at age 16. I guess she wasn't paying attention in church. Reminds me of my classmate that was the Christian Club president at school and got his girlfriend pregnant his senior year. He even found it kind of funny years later at a reunion.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I've always hated this kind of show, but the commercials made me really want to see this. I watched the first, but last night's episode conflicted with Lost and Veronica Mars. I plan to watch this on a road trip this weekend, though. I fully expect i to be a complete train wreck. 

I work with a guy as fanatical as this woman. He wouldn't be as vocal, but if he had to spend any amount of time in the MA family' house, he head would pop right off his shoulders...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I work with a guy who knows the "New-Age" family and apparently, the man and his wife have split up since the show. He also verified that the "Christian-aaa" woman is just as crazy, if not more than she appeared-proving that she wasn't "edited" to appear crazy.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

So what happened with the other lady? My wife was telling me about this the other day (we tend to watch good TV, so this show isn't anywhere near our TiVo), but my guess was that you had a hand picked crazy "Christian", and a perfectly normal, yet also hand picked "new age" woman.

To me, this premise reaks of an attempt to belittle Christianity--something the media does any chance it gets. Thankfully I wasn't belittled because I am quite a bit above watching that show.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Is your last name Weaver?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Everybody, please don't bash Christians in this thread. That woman represents all Christians the way Osama represents all Muslims. 

She's nuts, that's all.

We do have rules about discussing religion on this forum, precisely because people take it too far and feelings get hurt. So, confine your comments to this particular woman and this show, and don't generalize out to an entire religion.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> So what happened with the other lady? My wife was telling me about this the other day (we tend to watch good TV, so this show isn't anywhere near our TiVo), but my guess was that you had a hand picked crazy "Christian", and a perfectly normal, yet also hand picked "new age" woman.
> 
> To me, this premise reaks of an attempt to belittle Christianity--something the media does any chance it gets. Thankfully I wasn't belittled because I am quite a bit above watching that show.


??  ??

What the heck does this mean?

I got nothing about it belittling Christianity...

You'd only get belittled if you deserve to - nobody can belittle you...

Doom?? this post makes zero sense to me...

but, I'm glad you can sure be incredibly over-the-top judgemental about it having not even seen it...


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> ??  ??
> 
> What the heck does this mean?
> 
> ...


Let me put it in simpler terms: My assumption, not having seen the show, is that they picked a crazy "Christian" lady and a normal, well adjusted "other" lady. The media has a blast trying to make Christians out to be hypocrytical, judgemental freaks.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> Let me put it in simpler terms: My assumption, not having seen the show, is that they picked a crazy "Christian" lady and a normal, well adjusted "other" lady. The media has a blast trying to make Christians out to be hypocrytical, judgemental freaks.


Based on the reaction of her family, I don't think this lady was crazy before the show. I think your assumption is wrong.


----------



## phluffhead (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't want to start a holy war, but before commenting on a specific episode I think you should have to watch the episode first. How can you possibly have meaningful insight on something you havn't even seen?


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

holy war! holy war! *claps hands like ms. clump from that eddie murphy movie i never saw where he was wearing lots of fat suits*

M.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow. I really feel horrible for the "She's not a CHRISTIAN - AAAAAAAAAAAAA" women. She was about as tolerant as the French. Her poor younger daughter, as if she's not struggling in that house as it is with two overpowering women, now her mom is on FOX in a huge ad campaign showing how crazed she is.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> Let me put it in simpler terms: My assumption, not having seen the show, is that they picked a crazy "Christian" lady and a normal, well adjusted "other" lady. The media has a blast trying to make Christians out to be hypocrytical, judgemental freaks.


Question: What subset of any human population doesn't have a share of hypocritical, judgemental freaks?
Answer: The dead.

Your assumption is incorrect, what the show does is take people who have opposing ideas about family and swap them (a military family with an anti-war family, an anal-retentive one with a free spirited one, a family of slobs with neat-freaks, and meat-eaters with vegans to name but a few). Without lapsing into religious generalities, that episode presents the possibility that a non-christian could be more "Christian" than a Christian. But it in no way suggests that all non-Christians are more Christian then Christians. As has been stated before, no one is as surprised as the Christian woman's family when she goes off, suggesting that either a) the woman was playing it up for the cameras or b) took a dive off the deep end while no one was looking.


----------



## toddman (Mar 28, 2004)

The crazy lady's friends didn't seem to be much (if any) better. The judgemental tone the blonde woman had when asking the Boston mom questions was appalling.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

toddman said:


> The crazy lady's friends didn't seem to be much (if any) better. The judgemental tone the blonde woman had when asking the Boston mom questions was appalling.


I would agree with that as well. Hopefully, she will have seen herself in a different fashion and will learn something from her crass behaior. At the very least, whomever ministers them should be speaking with them about it...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

[q]this premise reaks of an attempt to belittle Christianity--something the media does any chance it gets[/q]

SInce "the media' has a chance to do that every hour of every day, I'd say you're wrong... unless you count letting fanatic Christians speak their views as "belittling". Which would be a very odd definition, are they belittling themselves?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> I work with a guy who knows the "New-Age" family and apparently, the man and his wife have split up since the show. He also verified that the "Christian-aaa" woman is just as crazy, if not more than she appeared-proving that she wasn't "edited" to appear crazy.


That's too bad. The "new-age" family really seemed to be nice people (granted, I only watched a bit of the first episode and the last.) He, in particular, seemed to have a lot of patience for the crazy lady.


----------



## Artfreak (May 19, 2005)

"Get out of my hoooooouuuuuuuussssseeeee!!!"

Then changed to:

"Get oooooooooooooooouuuuuuuttttt!!!"

Again changed to:

"If you are not a Christian, get out of my houuuusssseeee!!!"

And please, take an additional $3000 and have your teeth fixed, for Pete's sake.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Artfreak said:


> "Get out of my hoooooouuuuuuuussssseeeee!!!"
> 
> Then changed to:
> 
> ...


Poor unbalanced woman


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

This was just on VH1's best week ever. I wish I saw the first part when she was dry heaving. Ahhh...good times


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

mmilton80 said:


> This was just on VH1's best week ever. I wish I saw the first part when she was dry heaving. Ahhh...good times


Yep... nothing makes your day complete quite like the sight of a large crazy woman yakking in the garden! :up:


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd like to see more of this women. Screw Tyra banks, give this women a talk show! She knows first hand what its like to be a 350 lb women


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

mmilton80 said:


> I'd like to see more of this women. Screw Tyra banks, give this women a talk show! She knows first hand what its like to be a 350 lb women


now THATS comedy!  :up:


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

spikedavis said:


> I work with a guy who knows the "New-Age" family and apparently, the man and his wife have split up since the show. He also verified that the "Christian-aaa" woman is just as crazy, if not more than she appeared-proving that she wasn't "edited" to appear crazy.


That's not too surprising. She seemed quite ready to believe that all of the nut-case's complaints were her husband's fault.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I haven't read all of the posts here, just most of them...
Yes, I'm sure they hand pick people to ensure conflict...if there wasn't any, nobody would watch...every episode features people from different backgrounds...that's the point...
That woman was a nutbar...I'm an athiest, and I can't stand people as close minded as her, terrified of trying anything new...her friends were a pack of female dogs as well...
I really can't help but chuckle at the extreme Christian Right or any other militant activists that scream their views but steadfastly refuse to listen to anyone else's thoughts...and then cry intolerance...hypocrisy is funny stuff...
They interviewed that lady on the local morning radio show a few days before Part 1 aired, she sounded as normal as I assume that she can be, there wasn't any screaming or declarations of god warriorness...but of course she worked in a few religious comments and claimed that she had just lost her temper...
While she certainly lost her temper, it's rather obvious that she's just not all there...
It was pretty annoying how before every commerical break they'd air a preview for the meltdown...we all knew it was coming, but we didn't need to see it over and over every 10 minutes...


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Brought to you by the same people that hate Howard Stern.  

If its not shocking, its just not television. Please, give me shows that make me think, not shows that make me think I should stop watching telelvision.


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Talking-bobbleh...oryZ4083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

transpizzle said:


> FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Talking-bobbleh...oryZ4083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Greatest auction ever.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ovr8ted said:


> Brought to you by the same people that hate Howard Stern.
> 
> If its not shocking, its just not television. Please, give me shows that make me think, not shows that make me think I should stop watching telelvision.


Wait, I'm confused. Were you being sarcastic? I can't tell. Do you like shocking TV? The people that hate Howard Stern would hate shock TV. But you start by putting them down. So where do you stand on the issue, I'm confused.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

That was kind of the irony, but looking back now, it was a little confusing. 

I was attempting to point out that we have all of these stations playing the religion card, or the family values route, or so on, but when their ratings count (sweeps - ugh) they have no problem trying to shock us with just about anything.

Of course, I have no idea what channel this is even broadcast on. Wait, now I'm confused!!  

OK, OK, I'm not a fan of shock TV, radio, or education. We as a society are strange enough without having more examples and promoting strife.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ovr8ted said:


> That was kind of the irony, but looking back now, it was a little confusing.
> 
> I was attempting to point out that we have all of these stations playing the religion card, or the family values route, or so on, but when their ratings count (sweeps - ugh) they have no problem trying to shock us with just about anything.
> 
> ...


Okay, but wait. Did you actually *see* the episode we're talking about?

Or is this just some sort of gut instinct you're basing your opinion on?


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, , , I saw that vid clip, and I saw the umteen previews for that show. Apparantly there was nothing more worthy to show  But in direct response mode - no, I didn't record that show.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I do think they over played her meltdown and definately think that the producers had a large role in the situation simply in the placement of this woman in that environment. This woman obviously feels very strongly about her beliefs and was willing to reach out to these people to make them understand, but sadly wasn't able to communicate effectively about it. She should have been educating and listening and not proselytizing. Maybe even trying to draw parallels between these peoples beliefs and her own in an attempt to show them we aren't all that different. In the end however she simply couldn't cope and broke down. 

I found the whole thing deeply distrubing since what was really shown here was an insecure and uneducated woman put into the conditions she wasn't prepared to deal with mentally and she grasped hold of the only thing she had to get her through it. She should be pitied, not rediculed, and hope that she finds the help she needs.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

transpizzle said:


> FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Talking-bobbleh...oryZ4083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


OMG! that is the best evar! forealz!

M.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> I do think they over played her meltdown and definately think that the producers had a large role in the situation simply in the placement of this woman in that environment. This woman obviously feels very strongly about her beliefs and was willing to reach out to these people to make them understand, but sadly wasn't able to communicate effectively about it. She should have been educating and listening and not proselytizing. Maybe even trying to draw parallels between these peoples beliefs and her own in an attempt to show them we aren't all that different. In the end however she simply couldn't cope and broke down.
> 
> I found the whole thing deeply distrubing since what was really shown here was an insecure and uneducated woman put into the conditions she wasn't prepared to deal with mentally and she grasped hold of the only thing she had to get her through it. She should be pitied, not rediculed, and hope that she finds the help she needs.


i think this is totally the wrong take on it. what was shown was religious peoples inability to keep what is personal exactly that, personal. no one else has to believe what some crazy xian believes in the cold dark in order to get themselves through the next day. the problem was that she kept trying to offer up her personal beliefs to people who weren't interested. why not stop? why not just keep her mouth shut since what she believes only has relevance to her in the first place?

it just shows that religious people are in fact all pod people, everyone has to be religious and they actually have to the be the same religion as you, otherwise it's jesus hates your cat and gods gonna kill your dog. (watch out delaware!)

bah, i wish i could have seen the porker puking.

M.

on a much brighter note, i was thrilled to hear penn jillette on NPR's 'this i believe' segment this morning being completely eloquent about why not believing god exists is far superior. 
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5015557


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

myriadian said:


> ...what was shown was religious peoples inability to keep what is personal exactly that, personal...it just shows that religious people are in fact all pod people, everyone has to be religious and they actually have to the be the same religion as you, otherwise it's jesus hates your cat and gods gonna kill your dog. (watch out delaware!)
> [/url]


I think you're making a generalization about people of faith. Not all people react or behave in this manner, nor I would imagine do all people hold the same beliefs as you do. She should have kept her mouth shut.

But like all spin, someone is going to come out and say that because one person behaves in a way that all people in a group will behave in the same manner. This woman has issues outside of what was shown on television, and none of them are religious in nature.

edit: I think my keyboard is screwed, or the port is bad as it drops characters and adds others.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Stormspace said:


> This woman has issues outside of what was shown on television...


Well, yeah, for starters, her a$$ looked like a life preserver hanging from the small of her back?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

She was fat. Whether that was because she is insecure, or a result of it isn't readily apparent. She does want to change that with a gastric bypass though, but wonder if she'll get through the counceling sessions required for that procedure.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

myriadian said:


> i think this is totally the wrong take on it. what was shown was religious peoples inability to keep what is personal exactly that, personal. no one else has to believe what some crazy xian believes in the cold dark in order to get themselves through the next day. the problem was that she kept trying to offer up her personal beliefs to people who weren't interested. why not stop? why not just keep her mouth shut since what she believes only has relevance to her in the first place?
> 
> it just shows that religious people are in fact all pod people, everyone has to be religious and they actually have to the be the same religion as you, otherwise it's jesus hates your cat and gods gonna kill your dog. (watch out delaware!)


It's truly amazing how you can make sweeping generalities about an entire group of people from observing the actions of one psychotic woman.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

David Platt said:


> It's truly amazing how you can make sweeping generalities about an entire group of people from observing the actions of one psychotic woman.


Exactly.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I rebuke this in the name of the Lord!

I'm a god wawrrier


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

David Platt said:


> It's truly amazing how you can make sweeping generalities about an entire group of people from observing the actions of one psychotic woman.


1 psychotic woman, every evangelical preacher on tv ( jack van impe, pat robertson, benny hinn, jerry falwell, kreflo dollar, etc), family of some of my friends, the president, kentucky, alabama, and formerly delaware.

it's not just a few crazies, the pod people are everywhere and trying to spread the psychocity.

M.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

Fofer said:


> I rebuke this in the name of the Lord!
> 
> I'm a god wawrrier


IT'S DORK SIDED!!!

ALL YOU DARKSIDE PEOPLE GET OUT OF MY HOUSE IN THE NAME OF JESUS!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> I work with a guy who knows the "New-Age" family and apparently, the man and his wife have split up since the show. He also verified that the "Christian-aaa" woman is just as crazy, if not more than she appeared-proving that she wasn't "edited" to appear crazy.


I'm bumping this thread (not because I enjoy the religious banter  ) but because this episode is on again and I remembered that you mentioned this. Do you know if they're still apart?

Seems sort of sad-they really seemed to want to make it work.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

thanks for the tip! i'll have to find this ep in the guide and set it to record. i missed the first half of it and i want to see the traded moms meet the female friends of the other mom.

M.


----------



## ShinyPrincess (Jan 24, 2006)

Hell yeah she was crazy. I saw this one the first time around. Also, what on earth would possess someone to walk around with no front tooth? Hope she is getting a partial with some of that $50K.


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

jlmitnick said:


> SR2, The constitution guarentees freedom of speech (and by extension, freedom of religion),


"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."

Yes the constitution guarantees the freedom of speech...and religion. Religious freedom is guaranteed in it's own right and not by extension of the freedom of speech.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

i just searched for 'trading spouses' and i didn't see it listed. when is it on again and what station?

thanks,
M.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm bumping this again because she's back for a second go-around, tomorrow and next week. Should be fun.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Would this be the final death throes of this show then?

They had to call back their most famous "wife" and have her on again to get ratings?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

What do you expect, they're dork-sided!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Didn't we get enough of her last time?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Is she going to be on "Trading Spouses" or is she guest-starring on "Studio 60" in their "Crazy Christians" sketch?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Would this be the final death throes of this show then?
> 
> They had to call back their most famous "wife" and have her on again to get ratings?


Seriously... lame.

Not that 'reality TV' is realistic in any sense of the word, but the only thing interesting about this re-do will be to see how much "fame" (and gastric bypass surgery) has changed this crazy lady.

Now, she's a pop culture meme, she's been on the Tonight Show, she was able to drop 100 pounds, she's recognizable.

14.5 minutes, indeed.

This time around she'll just do whatever the producers tell her to do, to get whatever attention/ratings they can.

(Like a dolphin show, at the zoo.)


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

...


SP set.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

There is zero chance I will miss this. Mrs. Perrin was the funniest thing to hit the airwaves in ages!

I just hope we get more classic one-liners. But it will be hard to top:

"I give it up to God, I'm a God Warrior!"


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

It's on the 19th & 26th on Fox. I just scheduled 'em online - lol.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

No meltdowns from Mrs. Perrin in the first part. But what will happen in part two??


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

No meltdown would be my guess. There haven't been any in the promos, and you know they'd be showing them if there was one. She just wants her $50k (you know, for God).


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

She actually seems like the normal one in the last episode.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jstack said:


> She actually seems like the normal one in the last episode.


Yeah, I don't know how they managed to find somebody even more annoying than she is, but they sure did it.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

jstack said:


> She actually seems like the normal one in the last episode.


The first half of the show was kind of boring.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I never thought that I'd actually feel sorry for Perrin, but this abasi guy is just a FPOS.

Do they (Abasi and family) have to actually wait 11 years for the daughter to decide at age 18 how to spend the remaining $48K. That was a great move for Perrin to make.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

In a weird, sad postscript to this story, the "God Warrior's" daughter was killed in a car accident. She had an 8 year old daughter, who I guess will be raised by her grandmother now....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

anom said:


> She had an 8 year old daughter, who I guess *will be raised by her grandmother* now....


And that's the real tragedy....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

busyba said:


> And that's the real tragedy....


Well. Not really that big a change. From what I could see the Mother and Daughter had a "sister" relationship and the Grandma was still running the show anyway. It's a damn shame though how often tragedies like this happen to folks on reality TV shows. There definitely seems to be a curse of sorts attached.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Well. Not really that big a change. From what I could see the Mother and Daughter had a "sister" relationship and the Grandma was still running the show anyway. It's a damn shame though how often tragedies like this happen to folks on reality TV shows. There definitely seems to be a curse of sorts attached.


I'd say it's a less a matter of a "reality show curse" and more a strong correlation between the types of people inclined to go on reality shows and the types of people who are inclined to be met with tragedy.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

busyba said:


> I'd say it's a less a matter of a "reality show curse" and more a strong correlation between the types of people inclined to go on reality shows and the types of people who are inclined to be met with tragedy.


Okay, in this example... her daughter was killed in a car accident. Please lay out for me how her behavior, insane or not, would make her more likely to have such fate befall on her.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Okay, in this example... her daughter was killed in a car accident. Please lay out for me how her behavior, insane or not, would make her more likely to have such fate befall on her.


Was she drinking?  

My comment wasn't about this incident in particular, I was only providing an alternate theory to bareyb's "reality show curse" hypothesis.


----------

